# using a series 2 to record from a video camera



## mgranzow (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

We're trying to find out if a tivo will work for what I'm trying to do. 

Can a series 2 be used to capture live video from a video camera and then pause / review / etc without paying for the subscription? This wouldn't be used for broadcasted video at all and would have no internet / phone connection ever. I see documentation on tivo's site and other saying this is possible but when I tried to do it I couldn't get it to work. This was on a series 2 tivo that didn't have an active subscription. the model number is tcd24004a.

I'm after exactly what this guy is after. to be used as a coaching tool to play what the video camera sees at a 30 second delay. sorry, had to break up the url due to this being my first post.

tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-255960.html


Tivo support directed me here saying it's possible.


----------



## mgranzow (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I found my answer, please let me know if I'm correct.



I need to enter the setup menu and tell it to use the RCA input. Then, delete all the channels from the channel list.

It should be able to pause / rewind / FF / slo-mo from that input with up to 30 minutes of recording time total. No saving allowed without the subscription.


Correct?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A Series 2 can buffer live TV without a sub. If you need to actual make permanent recordings, you need to subscribe, or choose a model of TiVo (Most Series 1s, Philips brand for sure, some Sony, and Pioneer/Toshiba DVD combos) or other DVR that needs no sub.

To make a TiVo buffer from a camera, you need to connect it to a network or phone connection to run it through guided setup, which you will choose a box based service such as satellite.


----------



## MarkC14 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks...I'll try ...I;m trying to use this as a training tool for girls volleyball ...i if you have any other lesson learned


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

What's really needed is for TiVo to create a dummy satellite service without any channels or with only one channel, like 0 or 1.

Then you could do guided setup and tell it you have the fake service and tune to that channel whenever you want to record from the line in jacks.


----------



## FreeMan (Feb 22, 2011)

What do I do if I can't get to the Guided Setup?

I've got a Series 2 model TCD540040 without an ethernet port. It spent over 2.5 hours at my inlaws on a phone connection trying to update its software & whatever else it was doing. It now reports software v9.3(something), says that there's no active subscription and there is no Guided Setup that I can find anywhere in the menus.

This is the second of two Series 2 TiVos I picked up used last week. The other had an ethernet port, and I was able to get it setup to do a video delay from a video camera just fine.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

FreeMan said:


> What do I do if I can't get to the Guided Setup?
> 
> I've got a Series 2 model TCD540040 without an ethernet port. It spent over 2.5 hours at my inlaws on a phone connection trying to update its software & whatever else it was doing. It now reports software v9.3(something), says that there's no active subscription and there is no Guided Setup that I can find anywhere in the menus.
> 
> This is the second of two Series 2 TiVos I picked up used last week. The other had an ethernet port, and I was able to get it setup to do a video delay from a video camera just fine.


You'll probably have to go back to the inlaws phone jack, but if you can get into TiVo Central (and if you can find the screen with the software number and account status I assume you can), go to Messages and Settings, Restart or Reset System, Repeat Guided Setup.

If that model has a USB port in the back, you might be able to use a USB to Ethernet adapter (I know they make a wireless one).

Check the TiVo website for info on what adapters are supported by which TiVos.


----------



## FreeMan (Feb 22, 2011)

AARRRGGHHH!!!

I think that's the _*one *_place I didn't look for the Guided Setup.

Thanks, I'll give that a shot.

FreeMan


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

The only way that I could get my Tivos to record from a camera was to connect the camera "output" to a modulator box then to the Tivo. The 'modulator box' that I am talking about are those ones that people use to connect a DVD or other device to a TV that didn't have RCA connections on them. They are available at thrift stores for cheap now that everyone(OK almost everyone. I still have old equipment) is going with HD panel TVs.

U don't have to have a subscription on a Series 2 Tivo to be able to record. U _do _ have to have a Series 2 that at one time did have a subscription, and after the subscription was closed, the Tivo had to be disconnected before Tivo shut the 'record' function off. 
U still can not use the record button, but U can go in and manually record by time.

I will have to try the methods mentioned on this thread to see if I can get my Tivos to record without the modulator box.

I have had people write to me through craigslist if my boxes could be used as a poor mans' security camera. It appears that they can be, and at a better quality than those terrible ones that U see at million $$ banks. How can U expect to catch a bank robber with a video of that bad of quality??!!

I don't know if I should explore a new career as a video equipment supplier to banks, or as a bank robber. ;-P
There certainly seems to be need there for improvement.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

replaytv said:


> The only way that I could get my Tivos to record from a camera was to connect the camera "output" to a modulator box then to the Tivo. The 'modulator box' that I am talking about are those ones that people use to connect a DVD or other device to a TV that didn't have RCA connections on them. They are available at thrift stores for cheap now that everyone(OK almost everyone. I still have old equipment) is going with HD panel TVs.
> 
> U don't have to have a subscription on a Series 2 Tivo to be able to record. U _do _ have to have a Series 2 that at one time did have a subscription, and after the subscription was closed, the Tivo had to be disconnected before Tivo shut the 'record' function off.
> U still can not use the record button, but U can go in and manually record by time.
> ...


In a normal situation the Series 2, after not connecting for 31 days, will turn into a door stop, you will not be able to record except trick TV. This is true even if the TiVo has an active sub (if it does have an active sub a call home will turn the TiVo back on). Some people have reported this not to be true but i don't know what model Series 2 or software is on the unit or they may just be lucky, so don't count on using any TiVo after not connecting for 31 days except some models of the Series 1.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I have lots of Tivos without a contract for a long time, and none of them have turned off the manual record function as long as I don't let them connect to the 'mother ship'. But I have never used any of them for a period of time other than to test that they do that once. 

I guess I should pick one Tivo and connect it up and do some long term testing. I could have it record for over a month to prove that that it won't turn into a door stop. When I have done that I will report back exactly which model, software, and such the box has. 

Maybe I will set it up along with with a camera as I wanted to test using a Tivo for a security camera. Then I could test a bunch of theories and configurations all at once.


----------

